# Looking for reviews on Ausroids.is



## wellthatsfked

I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.


----------



## mugzy

Looks like a one stop shop for steroids, peptides and supplements. Looks like the website has a shopping cart feature where you select the items you would like to purchase and then check out paying with bitcoin.

*Cons:* When checking out you are required to provide your shipping information. This information is then stored on the server.

*Security:* Clearly this source is not concerned with staying under the radar as they have several social media pages advertising the sale of steroids.

Ausroids - Home | Facebook

Ausroids Is (ausroids) - Profile | Pinterest

Ausroids (@ausroids) / Twitter

ausroids.is by isausroids - issuu

Steroids For Sale In Australia – Ideal To Buy From Ausroids.Is | Steroids, Anabolic steroid, Anabolic (pinterest.com)

*Reviews:* 



> EROIDS: Just thought I'd let you all know out there, I never received my re-ship from Ausroids, their re-shipping to AUS at least is dodgy!! I contacted the seller on numerous occasions with no luck, it would take 5 emails to get 1 back from him. You can pay $10 for the same $18 product on their website elsewhere, if you don't mind your order possibly getting seized by customs and the fact that this store will NOT RESHIP to you or reply to any of your emails when you ask when on numerous weeks otherwise I would look for a local source, saves you the inconvenience.





> EROIDS: bignattydaddy95 : AJ is gone guys look up steroid bust Adelaide the Australian, 320000 oral steroid tablets hundreds of THER vials. they were an underground lab all along, all products we took including the meds were made there and who knows what they were. full auto pill press, guns, explosives, label makers everything. AUSROIDS is fake guys do not buy from them they are not Ausjuice. everyone in aus can use ozshop on wickr for juice, but i cant find any reputible GH sellers. anyone know a guy?





> Freak007 : Prior to making order there was poor communication, took almost a week to get an answer i was after. I thought he might be busy and decided to place an order a month later and i received a seizure letter. I have emailed twice now with a few days apart and he wont respond. so much for 100% resend guarantee.





> Review by Eliot: Poor service I’ve been waiting on my order from the 5th of November 2020 no communication completely left in the dark! Very poor business owner!





> Review by Michael Moss: Don’t be fooled guys Ausroids.is an Ausroids.com are the same company. ripoffs who sell s@&t gear that’s even if you get it.
> 
> Save your money buy elsewhere.


----------



## mugzy

After some research it appears the original Ausroids.com was busted and then Ausroids.is appeared. All signs point to this is just a scammer looking to take advantage of the previous sources reputation. Ausroids has been busted and is gone.

More than 320,000 steroid tablets seized in Prospect drug bust (theaustralian.com.au)


----------



## Bodyj

Used them a couple of times , they g2g.


----------



## bradsmith666

I just made account so I can warn people not to use them.  I used them for years and never had a problem but went to start a new cycle and purchased one vial of tren e just to test because my last cycle using tren a I was having a bad reaction after injection not coughing but a numb painful tingling over my body for a few minutes.  I was told to use tren e but it never came.  The payment went thru and I received the email receipt as normal as I have an account there.  I downloaded wickr pro and found there user name because they only communicate thru that and have politely asked them what do they think has happened and no response every 3 to 4 days I ask again but no response so I started emailing them also and no response its been over three weeks it normally comes in about 2 days were I'm from.  I even asked them could they email me to say they aint fixing it just so I no someone at least seen my messages and can start to look for my gear somewhere else and still nothing.  6 emails and 5 wickr pro messages and nothing also I haven't been rude or demanding so just warning people not to waste your money I'm lucky it was such a small order because I normally buy my whole 16 week stack.  So stay away from them they will stonewall you its incredibly frustrating it only takes 1 minute to real and respond to an email or wickr message.


----------



## Bodyj

Did you buy from ausroids.is ?


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> I just made account so I can warn people not to use them.  I used them for years and never had a problem but went to start a new cycle and purchased one vial of tren e just to test because my last cycle using tren a I was having a bad reaction after injection not coughing but a numb painful tingling over my body for a few minutes.  I was told to use tren e but it never came.  The payment went thru and I received the email receipt as normal as I have an account there.  I downloaded wickr pro and found there user name because they only communicate thru that and have politely asked them what do they think has happened and no response every 3 to 4 days I ask again but no response so I started emailing them also and no response its been over three weeks it normally comes in about 2 days were I'm from.  I even asked them could they email me to say they aint fixing it just so I no someone at least seen my messages and can start to look for my gear somewhere else and still nothing.  6 emails and 5 wickr pro messages and nothing also I haven't been rude or demanding so just warning people not to waste your money I'm lucky it was such a small order because I normally buy my whole 16 week stack.  So stay away from them they will stonewall you its incredibly frustrating it only takes 1 minute to real and respond to an email or wickr message.




did you buy from ausroids.is? 

there customer service is great , very responsive whenever I contact them about anything &#55358;&#56631;*♂️


----------



## CJ

Bodyj said:


> Used them a couple of times , they g2g.





Bodyj said:


> Did you buy from ausroids.is ?





Bodyj said:


> did you buy from ausroids.is?
> 
> there customer service is great , very responsive whenever I contact them about anything &#55358;&#56631;*♂️



First 3 posts ever from this guy are shilling for a website.

Anyone searching for sources, avoid obvious red flags like this.


----------



## Bodyj

CJ275 said:


> First 3 posts ever from this guy are shilling for a website.
> 
> Anyone searching for sources, avoid obvious red flags like this.



lol 
First 3 posts on this forum yes , because I just joined.
just giving my feedback
not shilling for anyone 
but I see why you’d be suss


----------



## CJ

Bodyj said:


> lol
> First 3 posts on this forum yes , because I just joined.
> just giving my feedback
> not shilling for anyone
> but I see why you’d be suss



Well hopefully your future posts will prove me wrong about you in particular, not the sentiment of my post.

There's always exceptions to the rules.

There's a New Members Intro area if you care to post up an introduction.


----------



## Bodyj

Yeh sweet bro , same user name on other forums aswell that I’ve been on for years 

stay safe


----------



## CJ

Bodyj said:


> Yeh sweet bro , same user name on other forums aswell that I’ve been on for years
> 
> stay safe



I'm very surprised that you made those posts then. You obviously should know how suspicious they would look.  :32 (17):


----------



## Bodyj

Wasn’t thinking about how suspicious they looked , was just trying to contribute to the forum and give some honest feedback imo

point taken though


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bodyj said:


> did you buy from ausroids.is?
> 
> there customer service is great , very responsive whenever I contact them about anything ��*♂️



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alfresco

Have used them for five or six times and made some orders through them never had an issue. Placed a big order on jun  and still havent recieved it yet, followed their bullshit protocol, one message every 48 hrs, no multiple texts, no reply in two days, text again and I never heard of them again,  I would strongly advice not to buy or waste your money with this guy as this is a common theme in the industry for a supplier to be very reliable for a year or so and then rip everyone close up shop and open up in a new name, claiming the previous site was scam and so on and so forth.


----------



## bradsmith666

bradsmith666 said:


> I just made account so I can warn people not to use them.  I used them for years and never had a problem but went to start a new cycle and purchased one vial of tren e just to test because my last cycle using tren a I was having a bad reaction after injection not coughing but a numb painful tingling over my body for a few minutes.  I was told to use tren e but it never came.  The payment went thru and I received the email receipt as normal as I have an account there.  I downloaded wickr pro and found there user name because they only communicate thru that and have politely asked them what do they think has happened and no response every 3 to 4 days I ask again but no response so I started emailing them also and no response its been over three weeks it normally comes in about 2 days were I'm from.  I even asked them could they email me to say they aint fixing it just so I no someone at least seen my messages and can start to look for my gear somewhere else and still nothing.  6 emails and 5 wickr pro messages and nothing also I haven't been rude or demanding so just warning people not to waste your money I'm lucky it was such a small order because I normally buy my whole 16 week stack.  So stay away from them they will stonewall you its incredibly frustrating it only takes 1 minute to real and respond to an email or wickr message.


They responded to me on the 27th at night on wickr all it said was confirm name and addy so 5 days ago I guess they are resending it nothing yet thou I will keep you updated.  Almost a month since my order.  But at least I got I reply.


----------



## Alfresco

bradsmith666 said:


> They responded to me on the 27th at night on wickr all it said was confirm name and addy so 5 days ago I guess they are resending it nothing yet thou I will keep you updated.  Almost a month since my order.  But at least I got I


Update us mate if you received it so others can know who they are dealing with and not losing their money. 👍 Over a month and I haven’t received anything yet.


----------



## Cashy

I know it looks sus being a new member but i ordered Test E and Anavar from them 2 weeks ago and it all arrived within 7 days. Well packaged. Will order from them again or at least until their stock runs out.


----------



## Bodyj

Cashy said:


> I know it looks sus being a new member but i ordered Test E and Anavar from them 2 weeks ago and it all arrived within 7 days. Well packaged. Will order from them again or at least until their stock runs out.


Mate , I commented the same thing.
But as a new member it looked suss I guess and was called a shill for ausroids

i found the gear alright aswell but Im now using a new source anyway

just my 2 cents


----------



## Cashy

Bodyj said:


> Mate , I commented the same thing.
> But as a new member it looked suss I guess and was called a shill for ausroids
> 
> now using a new source anyway


I was searching the forums for what happened to bs-board.is when I found this thread. Figured I would throw my experience in and people can use that info as they wish. My order arrived on the 01.07.2021 for those wondering how recent this was.


----------



## Bodyj

Cashy said:


> I was searching the forums for what happened to bs-board.is when I found this thread. Figured I would throw my experience in and people can use that info as they wish. My order arrived on the 01.07.2021 for those wondering how recent this was.


Haha exactly what I did

you found the new address for bs yeh ?


----------



## Alfresco

Cashy said:


> I ordered of them 6 or 7 times and all arrived, well packed  in 7 days, I also used to leave them a nice feedback that’s how they gain your trust then they will screw your up at the end like me, and I don’t believe they don’t see our messages. They just reply whenever they like
> sadly that’s the online risk.


----------



## Cashy

Bodyj said:


> Haha exactly what I did
> 
> you found the new address for bs yeh ?


No not yet? have they got a new address up?


----------



## Alfresco

Cashy said:


> No not yet? have they got a new address up?





Bodyj said:


> Haha exactly what I did
> 
> you found the new address for bs yeh ?


The new link guys ends with org instead of is


----------



## Bodyj

Alfresco said:


> The new link guys ends with org instead of is


Yeh found it in another forum a few days ago 

thanks bro


----------



## bradsmith666

Alfresco said:


> Update us mate if you received it so others can know who they are dealing with and not losing their money. 👍 Over a month and I haven’t received anything yet.


Still nothing has come or any new messages just that one.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I smell fish


----------



## bradsmith666

bradsmith666 said:


> Still nothing has come or any new messages just that one.


They sent me a photo of a delivery tag in wickr I typed in the number and it said delivered on the 10th of last month.  I will give them another try I guess it got stolen.  It has never happened to me before I live in a safe area.


----------



## rots

Just made an acc to say these guys are g2g so far, third order from them. Couple months ago they had heaps of reviews on trustpilot but looks like they got booted off. Obviously order at your own risk but ausroids been good to me so wanted to share my input on them.


----------



## Alfresco

bradsmith666 said:


> They sent me a photo of a delivery tag in wickr I typed in the number and it said delivered on the 10th of last month.  I will give them another try I guess it got stolen.  It has never happened to me before I live in a safe area.


Dude believe me forget about, they already scammed everyone and closed their website, you are not the only one who is waiting and They announced it too on bs board but no one can say that there as the forum is a big supporter to them, anyone say that he will be banned.
so bro, I lost my money too in a big order, you just lost $70  take it easy, sadly as I said before this is a common theme in the industry for a supplier to be very reliable for a year or so and then rip everyone close up shop and open up in a new name, claiming the previous site was scam and so on and so forth.


----------



## Cdoug

Fuck sake I just put a big order in on Wednesday. Of course their site is bloody shut. Anyone have anyway of contacting them


----------



## Cdoug

Anyone have their wickr


----------



## Alfresco

Cdoug said:


> Anyone have their wickr


They said at thier website they won’t reply any kinda communication. Take easy just forget about it. I lost my money too.


----------



## bradsmith666

Alfresco said:


> Dude believe me forget about, they already scammed everyone and closed their website, you are not the only one who is waiting and They announced it too on bs board but no one can say that there as the forum is a big supporter to them, anyone say that he will be banned.
> so bro, I lost my money too in a big order, you just lost $70  take it easy, sadly as I said before this is a common theme in the industry for a supplier to be very reliable for a year or so and then rip everyone close up shop and open up in a new name, claiming the previous site was scam and so on and so forth.


Fuck I just brought another tren e and d bol fucking cunts I cant believe this shit.  They got me twice.  Everyone saying they are good on this forum have brand new accounts.  Notice they all say g2g.  Its people trying to scam il never buy there shit ever again.  I got some stuff off roidstop and yes it came in a few days but its a lot more costly almost double per vial but at least they respond fuck ausjuice


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lolololol


----------



## bradsmith666

rots said:


> Just made an acc to say these guys are g2g so far, third order from them. Couple months ago they had heaps of reviews on trustpilot but looks like they got booted off. Obviously order at your own risk but these guys been good to me so wanted to share my input on them.


Your fucking full of shit mate.  Your in bed with them.. How come the site has now shut down today??  And how come everyone is making brand new accounts on hear to say they are legit??  And home come all the new accounts say gtg????  People work hard for there money you guys are scamming people


----------



## bradsmith666

Bodyj said:


> lol
> First 3 posts on this forum yes , because I just joined.
> just giving my feedback
> not shilling for anyone
> but I see why you’d be suss


There website is now closed down..  Your one of them you fucking scumbag..ripping people off.


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> There website is now closed down..  Your one of them you fucking scumbag..ripping people off.


Fuck off **** , I have nothing to do with the cunts
All I did was give my opinion from the stuff I bought from them a couple of months ago
Shithouse to hear that they’ve shut there website down but don’t go around taking potshots at every one that commented.
I commented because I thought this was a forum where we share feedback.
May be a new account on this forum but I’m on many other forums with the same name
Pull your head in


----------



## bradsmith666

Bodyj said:


> Fuck off **** , I have nothing to do with the cunts
> All I did was give my opinion from the stuff I bought from them a couple of months ago
> Shithouse to hear that they’ve shut there website down but don’t go around taking potshots at every one that commented.
> I commented because I thought this was a forum where we share feedback.
> May be a new account on this forum but I’m on many other forums with the same name
> Pull your head in


What other forums are you on so I can check your legit with older posts?  Then I will take It back.


----------



## mugzy

Read post number 2 and 3 fellas. Clearly the reviews are not good.





__





						Looking for reviews on Ausroids.is
					

I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				








__





						Looking for reviews on Ausroids.is
					

I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## lifter6973

ugh, this is why I NEVER say any lab is g2g. Again, only as good as the last batch and anything can go south with any lab whether it be a scam or LE.
but for the guys complaining, why would you take the word of any new account on this board or any other board.
 Some of you need to research more before you jump.


----------



## Cdoug

I’ve actually got mates who had been ordering from them for a while and they always pulled through, it just so happens the moment I go to order they go bust lmao. They are defs legit tho. My boys said this happened late last year and they bounced back in about 8 weeks


----------



## rots

bradsmith666 said:


> Your fucking full of shit mate.  Your in bed with them.. How come the site has now shut down today??  And how come everyone is making brand new accounts on hear to say they are legit??  And home come all the new accounts say gtg????  People work hard for there money you guys are scamming people


Hahahaha you're a fucken spinner mate, didn't even know they shutdown until Alfresco said it. This accounts new cause I literally found this forum looking for all the old ausroids reviews that used to be up elsewhere. 3/3 orders from them all came through so again, thats just my input. Either way I hope you get your order sorted if they ever open back up again


----------



## Alfresco

Hey guys relax I did many orders of them before and all arrived and oil was g2g so whoever says he got his order is right I got mine too but no idea what happened to them they might got busted or couldn’t get raw or their raw been caught by customs so they decided to rip everyone of off to make it up and close the shop it’s common in this industry. No need to throw the shit on each other


----------



## Bodyj

Alfresco said:


> Hey guys relax I did many orders of them before and all arrived and oil was g2g so whoever says he got his order is right I got mine too but no idea what happened to them they might got busted or couldn’t get raw or their raw been caught by customs so they decided to rip everyone of off to make it up and close the shop it’s common in this industry. No need to throw the shit on each other


Well said mate


----------



## bradsmith666

rots said:


> Hahahaha you're a fucken spinner mate, didn't even know they shutdown until Alfresco said it. This accounts new cause I literally found this forum looking for all the old ausroids reviews that used to be up elsewhere. 3/3 orders from them all came through so again, thats just my input. Either way I hope you get your order sorted if they ever open back up again


Sorry mate I was fucking pissed looking to get who ever could be responsible.  They are slimy fucks not just ripping me off but making out its been sent then stole from my house with fake tracking number and getting me again then bailing.  6 weeks shits gone on. All last night I had revenge fantasies about tracking them down and torturing them but after good night sleep I'm fucking over it I got some stuff at roidstop they send half 1 week then second half the following week.  I just got 2 virals to test them out but they are a little pricey thou


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> Sorry mate I was fucking pissed looking to get who ever could be responsible.  They are slimy fucks not just ripping me off but making out its been sent then stole from my house with fake tracking number and getting me again then bailing.  6 weeks shits gone on. All last night I had revenge fantasies about tracking them down and torturing them but after good night sleep I'm fucking over it I got some stuff at roidstop they send half 1 week then second half the following week.  I just got 2 virals to test them out but they are a little pricey thou


Hope you ordered from the correct roidstop website


----------



## Alfresco

bradsmith666 said:


> Sorry mate I was fucking pissed looking to get who ever could be responsible.  They are slimy fucks not just ripping me off but making out its been sent then stole from my house with fake tracking number and getting me again then bailing.  6 weeks shits gone on. All last night I had revenge fantasies about tracking them down and torturing them but after good night sleep I'm fucking over it I got some stuff at roidstop they send half 1 week then second half the following week.  I just got 2 virals to test them out but they are a little pricey thou


Get from muscle pharma they have a great price too almost $70 a vial.


----------



## Bodyj

Alfresco said:


> Get from muscle pharma they have a great price too almost $70 a vial.


Second that


----------



## Alfresco

Bodyj said:


> Second that


I am not sure if they take new members on or not.


----------



## Bodyj

Alfresco said:


> I am not sure if they take new members on or not.


Need to have been a member of bs for at least 6 months - that’s when he’s taking on new customers


----------



## bradsmith666

Bodyj said:


> Hope you ordered from the correct roidstop website


Its roidstop.is    is that the correct one?  Is there a fake one also?


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> Its roidstop.is    is that the correct one?  Is there a fake one also?


Bro hate to be the bearer of bad news but that’s the fake website . Procedure is you email roidstop for correct website before ordering.
Fake websites still send out products so I hear 
There’s a whole topic on a forum on this


----------



## bradsmith666

Alfresco said:


> Get from muscle pharma they have a great price too almost $70 a vial.


----------



## bradsmith666

I cant find them in google


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> I cant find them in google


You won’t find him in google !


----------



## bradsmith666

Bodyj said:


> Bro hate to be the bearer of bad news but that’s the fake website . Procedure is you email roidstop for correct website before ordering.
> Fake websites still send out products so I hear
> There’s a whole topic on a forum on this


----------



## bradsmith666

how  do I find them? please .


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> how  do I find them? please .


PM me


----------



## bradsmith666

sorry man I'm not sure how to pm you im need to this site


----------



## bradsmith666

bradsmith666 said:


> sorry man I'm not sure how to pm you im need to this site


new to this site


----------



## Bodyj

bradsmith666 said:


> sorry man I'm not sure how to pm you im need to this site


Go up to the env


bradsmith666 said:


> new to this site


go up to the envelope up top


----------



## snake

Welcome to UG. Post up and make friends.


----------



## Bodybuilding4lyf

Bodyj said:


> lol
> First 3 posts on this forum yes , because I just joined.
> just giving my feedback
> not shilling for anyone
> but I see why you’d be suss


If you check out there site, it’s down. Pretty odd


----------



## Bodyj

Bodybuilding4lyf said:


> If you check out there site, it’s down. Pretty odd


What


----------



## mugzy

@wellthatsfked @Alfresco @Cashy @rots @Cdoug @Bodyj @

Ausroids has been busted.









						Police make arrests after discovery of large steroid lab in western suburbs
					

Western District CIB, as part of an ongoing investigation into the manufacture and distribution of steroid type products, have arrested three men




					www.miragenews.com


----------



## mugzy




----------



## bradsmith666

mugzy said:


>


Dammm………………………...


----------



## AWOLNEET

mugzy said:


>


I made a purchase off them around 6 weeks ago, which arrived after a few days.

Am I potentially going to get investigated or questioned by LE, if my name appears on their customer records?


----------



## bradsmith666

AWOLNEET said:


> I made a purchase off them around 6 weeks ago, which arrived after a few days.
> 
> Am I potentially going to get investigated or questioned by LE, if my name appears on their customer records?


I doubt it maybe if you were ordering massive amounts to resell.  For police to investigate you they have to get a court order and search warrant signed by a judge.  And raid your property which is a very expensive.  Also you didn't receive anything you just gave someone money.  Possession is 9 tenths of the law I wouldn't worry about it.  They had half a million pills alone there would be thousands of people dealing with them plus they only got the lab which got done because of suspicious packages the people who handle the money and ordering are in the Bermuda triangle.


----------



## AWOLNEET

bradsmith666 said:


> I doubt it maybe if you were ordering massive amounts to resell.  For police to investigate you they have to get a court order and search warrant signed by a judge.  And raid your property which is a very expensive.  Also you didn't receive anything you just gave someone money.  Possession is 9 tenths of the law I wouldn't worry about it.  They had half a million pills alone there would be thousands of people dealing with them plus they only got the lab which got done because of suspicious packages the people who handle the money and ordering are in the Bermuda triangle.


In regards to your possession comment, do you think I should move the gear to another location?

And it definitely wasn't a big order, was under $1,000.


----------



## bradsmith666

AWOLNEET said:


> In regards to your possession comment, do you think I should move the gear to another location?
> 
> And it definitely wasn't a big order, was under $1,000.


I didn't read that right I thought you were in the same boat as the rest of us and lost your money.  I wouldn't stress but I don't know what state your from or their approach.  Here in Victoria they don't seem to go after it I am 38 been lifting for 18 years on gear since 30 most my friends take it  and no one has ever had any trouble with the law iv had probably 10 packages seized from international orders and never had police show up.  If your really worried just load 4 syringes of gear and put them in a bumbag and hide them in your shed loft or locker at gym or work  and spike up when you need to put the bulk amount at your parents or friends house.  I am only speculating Im friends with a cop whos now studying to be a prosecutor I can ask him but it might take till end of week.  If your on social media talking about it openly they might come for you I have seen them take down a bodybuilder influencer who openly talked about his cycles but I think they were making an example and he had it coming.


----------



## bradsmith666

bradsmith666 said:


> I didn't read that right I thought you were in the same boat as the rest of us and lost your money.  I wouldn't stress but I don't know what state your from or their approach.  Here in Victoria they don't seem to go after it I am 38 been lifting for 18 years on gear since 30 most my friends take it  and no one has ever had any trouble with the law iv had probably 10 packages seized from international orders and never had police show up.  If your really worried just load 4 syringes of gear and put them in a bumbag and hide them in your shed loft or locker at gym or work  and spike up when you need to put the bulk amount at your parents or friends house.  I am only speculating Im friends with a cop whos now studying to be a prosecutor I can ask him but it might take till end of week.  If your on social media talking about it openly they might come for you I have seen them take down a bodybuilder influencer who openly talked about his cycles but I think they were making an example and he had it coming.


He had 4 or 5 virals and a Nazi knife with double sided blades which is illegal I think he got fined a few gs and some community service work.  Its not a hanging offence.


----------



## bradsmith666

You got probably one of the last ultimate anabolic orders ever...….. shit might be a collectors item one day hahahha


----------



## AWOLNEET

bradsmith666 said:


> I didn't read that right I thought you were in the same boat as the rest of us and lost your money.  I wouldn't stress but I don't know what state your from or their approach.  Here in Victoria they don't seem to go after it I am 38 been lifting for 18 years on gear since 30 most my friends take it  and no one has ever had any trouble with the law iv had probably 10 packages seized from international orders and never had police show up.  If your really worried just load 4 syringes of gear and put them in a bumbag and hide them in your shed loft or locker at gym or work  and spike up when you need to put the bulk amount at your parents or friends house.  I am only speculating Im friends with a cop whos now studying to be a prosecutor I can ask him but it might take till end of week.  If your on social media talking about it openly they might come for you I have seen them take down a bodybuilder influencer who openly talked about his cycles but I think they were making an example and he had it coming.


Only made mention of it here. Made the account just to post in this thread.

Usually I read on bsboard but they seem to have gone belly up at the same time as ausroids. Probably means they were run by the same people or bs shit bricks and shut up shop when they heard what happened.

It would be interesting to know from LE perspective. Is your copper mate in with the scene or would you ask in a very hyperthetical way?


----------



## bradsmith666

AWOLNEET said:


> Only made mention of it here. Made the account just to post in this thread.
> 
> Usually I read on bsboard but they seem to have gone belly up at the same time as ausroids. Probably means they were run by the same people or bs shit bricks and shut up shop when they heard what happened.
> 
> It would be interesting to know from LE perspective. Is your copper mate in with the scene or would you ask in a very hyperthetical way?


Nar he isn't on the scene he just knows the law and procedures.  We grew up together he would never do shit to me.  He might have an idea what they do in these scenarios.  Weather they try get the big players first or if they gather the names and addresses and pass that onto the local area cops.  I would say your safe.  Company's like ausjuice don't keep records for very long I assume anyway


----------



## AWOLNEET

bradsmith666 said:


> Nar he isn't on the scene he just knows the law and procedures.  We grew up together he would never do shit to me.  He might have an idea what they do in these scenarios.  Weather they try get the big players first or if they gather the names and addresses and pass that onto the local area cops.  I would say your safe.  Company's like ausjuice don't keep records for very long I assume anyway


There was no mention of cash seized so one would assume it was mostly tied up in Btc.

They also had time to shut down their website with the fake maintanence page so perhaps/hopefully they have a third party running their website, who also deleted their records.


----------



## bradsmith666

snake said:


> Welcome to UG. Post up and make friends.


Cheers mate happy to be hear....


----------



## Roderick67

Bodyj said:


> Hope you ordered from the correct roidstop website


Correct one?


----------



## Bodyj

Roderick67 said:


> Correct one?


There’s fake ones out there man, theyll still send out stuff too but fake


----------



## Roderick67

Bodyj said:


> There’s fake ones out there man, theyll still send out stuff too but fake


I figured that’s what you meant. I wish I had the time and money to test mine. I’ve spent a lot of $ on it and i know I’m so freaking crazybjj hi p


----------



## bradsmith666

Roderick67 said:


> Correct one?


I ordered from ausjuice and lost my money they got busted then ordered from roidstop.is and got the stuff but I was told its fake they hijaked the original company name.


----------



## cruickshankgoat

mugzy said:


>


well damn. That fills in a lot of gaps for me. I was getting off them for ages and then they went dark on my last order. Oh well, looks like im another ultimate anabolic orphan and on the hunt again. thanks for sharing all the info lads


----------



## Ezgaind

Late on this forum, just wondering how good the products are from austoids? I ordered 2 vials back in may and got them a week later, I've been on cycle for the past 5 weeks but have been using test I got from telegram which from my experience has been good. Ran out of the stuff from telegram and now have these 2 vials, is the quality good? The liquid seem really clear and obviously people from telegram say its shit quality


----------



## OZinPHIL

Ausroids.is got busted last month, so yes Australia's biggest supplier is no more but he definitely didn't have the best quality in Australia that's for sure, even still he was making over 10k a day and was moving the business to the U.S later this year lol bad luck or what 😅

"More than 500,000 steroid tablets, 100kg of steroid powder and 100 litres of liquid steroids were allegedly found by Police at the lab."









						SAPOL Bust Hidden Steroid Lab In Adelaide’s North-West
					

What? It's not a sex toy!




					www.triplem.com.au


----------



## FearThaGear

I think that I got a call from them demanding that I pay $10k in back taxes or I would be arrested.

I am not sure though because I just hung up the phone like I do to every scammer.


----------



## wellthatsfked

ah wellthatsfked 
anybody here used ( or heard  of gear-phoenix ? ) any good?
cheers


----------



## OZinPHIL

wellthatsfked said:


> ah wellthatsfked
> anybody here used ( or heard  of gear-phoenix ? ) any good?
> cheers


Scam site just dm me there's so many suppliers I dint understand how people cant find them lol


----------



## CJ

OZinPHIL said:


> Scam site just dm me there's so many suppliers I dint understand how people cant find them lol


That guy pops in every now and then and does this same thing. He's a troll.


----------



## Voodoopoo

wellthatsfked said:


> I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.
> 
> View attachment 12441


Ausroids have shut shop,going overseas to operate,correct their pill operation was busted,no longer a viable source in Australia.


----------



## Voodoopoo

CJ275 said:


> Well hopefully your future posts will prove me wrong about you in particular, not the sentiment of my post.
> 
> There's always exceptions to the rules.
> 
> There's a New Members Intro area if you care to post up an introduction.


I don't know bodyj personally but he is a contributing member on our Australian forums,he one of us.


----------



## Voodoopoo

wellthatsfked said:


> ah wellthatsfked
> anybody here used ( or heard  of gear-phoenix ? ) any good?
> cheers


They are scam site to bro


----------



## OZinPHIL

Voodoopoo said:


> Ausroids have shut shop,going overseas to operate,correct their pill operation was busted,no longer a viable source in Australia.


Ausroids are no more, they were smashed, look at link I posted plus I know him


----------



## Voodoopoo

OZinPHIL said:


> Ausroids are no more, they were smashed, look at link I posted plus I know him


They didn't set up shop overseas like they said they were going to,said they were running till out of stock then clearing out as a result of the harsh laws here and getting busted,I know a fair few fellas that put in late orders and got nothing.


----------



## Voodoopoo

OZinPHIL said:


> Scam site just dm me there's so many suppliers I dint understand how people cant find them lol


Sometimes they just don't know where to look or are very skeptical of what they come across.


----------



## OZinPHIL

Voodoopoo said:


> They didn't set up shop overseas like they said they were going to,said they were running till out of stock then clearing out as a result of the harsh laws here and getting busted,I know a fair few fellas that put in late orders and got nothing.


Mate they were busted, I never said they set up overseas, they were busted and busted hard, they are no more end of story


----------



## Voodoopoo

OZinPHIL said:


> Mate they were busted, I never said they set up overseas, they were busted and busted hard, they are no more end of story


Whatever I didn't ask you if they moved overseas I told you they did,you don't seem to know shit for someone that knows everything,you're a gronk,you got your info wrong jackoff


----------



## Voodoopoo

And I've not seen you on any forums in Australia,not even on vs as a member where ausroids were a sponsor and personally came back after a short spell from the bust which was only a part of their operation,then they continued to be an active source up until 6 weeks ago when they sold out and posted that they were setting up shop elsewhere .fact


----------



## OZinPHIL

Voodoopoo said:


> And I've not seen you on any forums in Australia,not even on vs as a member where ausroids were a sponsor and personally came back after a short spell from the bust which was only a part of their operation,then they continued to be an active source up until 6 weeks ago when they sold out and posted that they were setting up shop elsewhere .fact


My brother is a mod on bsf and I've been on there for 6 years mate I talk to you all the time lol you actually think we use the same name everywhere 🤣 so careful or you'll be banned from that and hog Voodoojuice 😉


----------



## Voodoopoo

Ohh


OZinPHIL said:


> My brother is a mod on bsf and I've been on there for 6 years mate I talk to you all the time lol you actually think we use the same name everywhere 🤣 so careful or you'll be banned from that and hog Voodoojuice 😉


 Wow


----------



## Voodoopoo

Your


Voodoopoo said:


> Ohh
> 
> Wow


You should know the facts of ausroids then,cause that's a fact how it all went down,you can't deny' they weren't operating after the bust they came back to bsf,and they posted those facts,n you don't talk to me all the time,on what forum is that that you talk to me on.n why can't you just use a regular username,what the reasoning there,n I'm voodoopoo


----------



## OZinPHIL

Voodoopoo said:


> Your
> 
> You should know the facts of ausroids then,cause that's a fact how it all went down,you can't deny' they weren't operating after the bust they came back to bsf,and they posted those facts,n you don't talk to me all the time,on what forum is that that you talk to me on.n why can't you just use a regular username,what the reasoning there,n I'm voodoopoo


Mate trust me you don't know what happens behind the scenes so just chill your making a big deal out of shit it's not like you lol


----------



## Voodoopoo

OZinPHIL said:


> Mate trust me you don't know what happens behind the scenes so just chill your making a big deal out of shit it's not like you lol


Ok fair call,if I upset you I upset you,we all vent sometimes n then thanks for being the gentleman here and pulling me up,you're right,it's not like me,stressed taking it out being dumb about it in hindsight,I don't know everything and you probably do know better,so all in all,I'm gonna hit the bags then pick shit up n put it back down for a while.better start next time yeah


----------



## OZinPHIL

Voodoopoo said:


> Ok fair call,if I upset you I upset you,we all vent sometimes n then thanks for being the gentleman here and pulling me up,you're right,it's not like me,stressed taking it out being dumb about it in hindsight,I don't know everything and you probably do know better,so all in all,I'm gonna hit the bags then pick shit up n put it back down for a while.better start next time yeah


You didn't upset me mate, stress less 👍


----------



## CJ

Glad to see you two reined it in before it got ugly. I appreciate it. 👍👍


----------



## Voodoopoo

Yeah I'm a newbie here so gonna just relax a bit n slow down,hate getting off on the wrong foot,plus we are Australian and better than that,not showing our northern friends bad etiquette,my bad.


----------



## Aleks1995

Alfresco said:


> Have used them for five or six times and made some orders through them never had an issue. Placed a big order on jun  and still havent recieved it yet, followed their bullshit protocol, one message every 48 hrs, no multiple texts, no reply in two days, text again and I never heard of them again,  I would strongly advice not to buy or waste your money with this guy as this is a common theme in the industry for a supplier to be very reliable for a year or so and then rip everyone close up shop and open up in a new name, claiming the previous site was scam and so on and so forth.


They legit got raided a month ago it was on the news ausroids is gone 😂


----------



## Voodoopoo

Aleks1995 said:


> They legit got raided a month ago it was on the news ausroids is gone 😂


Yeah think they got raided quite some time ago,last year


----------



## PGHFAN2300

damn, I'm a newbie...joined to find out more about what happened.  I always had good experiences with ausroids.is .  Hope they land on their feet.


----------



## Donk39

OZinPHIL said:


> My brother is a mod on bsf and I've been on there for 6 years mate I talk to you all the time lol you actually think we use the same name everywhere 🤣 so careful or you'll be banned from that and hog Voodoojuice 😉


What happened to bsf?


----------



## Canaussie

wellthatsfked said:


> I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.
> 
> View attachment 12441





Bodyj said:


> lol
> First 3 posts on this forum yes , because I just joined.
> just giving my feedback
> not shilling for anyone
> but I see why you’d be suss


I just joined to show proof Ausroids is now a scamming cunt. I ordered 500 work of gear and it’s been 7 weeks with no reply’s to my 5 emails 
Stay away from Ausroids 100% scamming cunts


----------



## Canaussie

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Ausroids are scamming cunts! I joined just to show proof they ripped me off to save anymore people getting ripped off


----------



## Methyl mike

mugzy said:


> Looks like a one stop shop for steroids, peptides and supplements. Looks like the website has a shopping cart feature where you select the items you would like to purchase and then check out paying with bitcoin.
> 
> *Cons:* When checking out you are required to provide your shipping information. This information is then stored on the server.
> 
> *Security:* Clearly this source is not concerned with staying under the radar as they have several social media pages advertising the sale of steroids.
> 
> Ausroids - Home | Facebook
> Ausroids Is (ausroids) - Profile | Pinterest
> 
> Ausroids (@ausroids) / Twitter
> 
> ausroids.is by isausroids - issuu
> 
> Steroids For Sale In Australia – Ideal To Buy From Ausroids.Is | Steroids, Anabolic steroid, Anabolic (pinterest.com)
> 
> *Reviews:*


Sounds like Aussie version of sciroxx haha


----------



## Methyl mike

bradsmith666 said:


> I doubt it maybe if you were ordering massive amounts to resell.  For police to investigate you they have to get a court order and search warrant signed by a judge.  And raid your property which is a very expensive.  Also you didn't receive anything you just gave someone money.  Possession is 9 tenths of the law I wouldn't worry about it.  They had half a million pills alone there would be thousands of people dealing with them plus they only got the lab which got done because of suspicious packages the people who handle the money and ordering are in the Bermuda triangle.


Your definition of massive amounts may be different than what I think or some cops think. And any judge in either country will issue a search warrant based on electronic transaction history so long as its recent ties to the case and ties a good name and address all together in a nice tidy package.
Example:

"Electronic records seized indicate one Brad Smith of 007 Ocean st used his visa card ending in 0000 to purchase the following contraband: (xyz) which postal records show was delivered to 007 Ocean Street 1pm yesterday. Package addressed to one Brad Smith...

Search warrant granted

Never ever overplay your hand like how you are going about your logic is all fucked up. Stop giving advice. Law enforcement gets paid to enforce the law your attitude is that they just won't bother if it's not worth their time. Buddy, if all the details paint a clear picture, that contraband is or was in a certain person's possession at a particular address even if it's one vial of test do you think the cops look at that and sneer "I'm not wasting my time for a measly bottle of test!" $ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkkkknnnnnnnoooioooooo they get their warrant and go do their job.

What "protects" is NOT the fact that there are bigger fish in the sea, its the number of fish and the fact most of the time some detective work is needed to connect all the dots a d get a warrant. Cases with all dots connected get handled first obviously. The more work required the lower down the ladder that case goes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> Your definition of massive amounts may be different than what I think or some cops think. And any judge in either country will issue a search warrant based on electronic transaction history so long as its recent ties to the case and ties a good name and address all together in a nice tidy package.
> Example:
> 
> "Electronic records seized indicate one Brad Smith of 007 Ocean st used his visa card ending in 0000 to purchase the following contraband: (xyz) which postal records show was delivered to 007 Ocean Street 1pm yesterday. Package addressed to one Brad Smith...
> 
> Search warrant granted
> 
> Never ever overplay your hand like how you are going about your logic is all fucked up. Stop giving advice. Law enforcement gets paid to enforce the law your attitude is that they just won't bother if it's not worth their time. Buddy, if all the details paint a clear picture, that contraband is or was in a certain person's possession at a particular address even if it's one vial of test do you think the cops look at that and sneer "I'm not wasting my time for a measly bottle of test!" $ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkkkknnnnnnnoooioooooo they get their warrant and go do their job.
> 
> What "protects" is NOT the fact that there are bigger fish in the sea, its the number of fish and the fact most of the time some detective work is needed to connect all the dots a d get a warrant. Cases with all dots connected get handled first obviously. The more work required the lower down the ladder that case goes.


So how is it that shit gets nabbed by Customs all the time and all they do is send a letter to you notifying you that they seized your pack and if you want it, you can come down and pick it up?

Cops will only arrest if it's worth their time. Their department has a budget. Officer Mike Dbag wouldn't have a job if he's wasting $1,000s on Brad Smith and his 4 vials of steroids. The bigger fish yield better public attention. Getting Brad Smith for 4 vials is a fart in the wind. Nabbing Hector Juarez Julio and 4 bales of heroin gets media exposure. YOU are the one that is mistaken on how this shit works.


----------



## Nyzz

Are you lads all still chasing sources here in straya? I know it’s been brutal with the recent shutdowns and scams.


----------



## Methyl mike

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So how is it that shit gets nabbed by Customs all the time and all they do is send a letter to you notifying you that they seized your pack and if you want it, you can come down and pick it up?
> 
> Cops will only arrest if it's worth their time. Their department has a budget. Officer Mike Dbag wouldn't have a job if he's wasting $1,000s on Brad Smith and his 4 vials of steroids. The bigger fish yield better public attention. Getting Brad Smith for 4 vials is a fart in the wind. Nabbing Hector Juarez Julio and 4 bales of heroin gets media exposure. YOU are the one that is mistaken on how this shit works.


Customs and their policies are going to be different than local law enforcement and while I don't think we really disagree overall I will point out that what equals a worthy bust vs waste of time has a lot to do with where you live. In a big city cops are busy and have to budget their time and look for attractive busts you are correct.  In more rural areas though a bottle of test might be worthy to some cops and we both know they can and will spin the facts around to the media to make them look good regardless of the truth.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Methyl mike said:


> Customs and their policies are going to be different than local law enforcement and while I don't think we really disagree overall I will point out that what equals a worthy bust vs waste of time has a lot to do with where you live. In a big city cops are busy and have to budget their time and look for attractive busts you are correct.  In more rural areas though a bottle of test might be worthy to some cops and we both know they can and will spin the facts around to the media to make them look good regardless of the truth.


You explained it much better in this post than the previous one.


----------



## Nyzz

Methyl mike said:


> Customs and their policies are going to be different than local law enforcement and while I don't think we really disagree overall I will point out that what equals a worthy bust vs waste of time has a lot to do with where you live. In a big city cops are busy and have to budget their time and look for attractive busts you are correct.  In more rural areas though a bottle of test might be worthy to some cops and we both know they can and will spin the facts around to the media to make them look good regardless of the truth.


I lived in a rural town in Queensland and was raided and busted for simply confirming to someone that I could source a supply. This person was arrested for another reason and upon searching his phone, they found a message of him asking if I could get test, to which I responded “yeah probs”. When I was arrested, I was told that even confirming that you could obtain a supply constitutes supply. When searching my house they found 2 empty vials and a box of unused syringes. Rural cops get bored and try to make you out to be el chappo just so they have something to do.


----------



## timbosplice

Canaussie said:


> I just joined to show proof Ausroids is now a scamming cunt. I ordered 500 work of gear and it’s been 7 weeks with no reply’s to my 5 emails
> Stay away from Ausroids 100% scamming cunts


Have you found a new domestic source since?


----------



## thejennerbrandon

Not Legit, purchased D-Bol & tested it, tested negative.


----------



## lachie

wellthatsfked said:


> I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.
> 
> View attachment 12441


I did two orders and paid a few weeks ago - sent a few emails, messaged on wikkr and messenger, not one reply. I am assuming they aren't trading anymore but still happy to collect the bitcoin automatically.


----------



## rami

wellthatsfked said:


> I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.
> 
> View attachment 12441


I bought from them 3 times before no problem but I made big order over $600  about 3 weeks ago and I sent email few days ago no replay I guess I got scammed 🙃


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

rami said:


> I bought from them 3 times before no problem but I made big order over $600  about 3 weeks ago and I sent email few days ago no replay I guess I got scammed 🙃


Nice first post.


----------



## rami

wellthatsfked said:


> I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.
> 
> View attachment 12441


I bought from them 3 times before no problem but I made big order over $600  about 3 weeks ago and I sent email few days ago no replay I guess I got scammed 


lachie said:


> I did two orders and paid a few weeks ago - sent a few emails, messaged on wikkr and messenger, not one reply. I am assuming they aren't trading anymore but still happy to collect the bitcoin automatically


Hey mate how come u can collect the bitcoin automatically


----------



## creepingjesus

Ausroids got busted last year they full blown scam now same person who scams alot of sites

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod

creepingjesus said:


> Ausroids got busted last year they full blown scam now same person who scams alot of sites
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk



i hope people will take the few seconds it takes to read your post before they send their money off. Thanks for posting that info.


----------



## creepingjesus

MisterSuperGod said:


> i hope people will take the few seconds it takes to read your post before they send their money off. Thanks for posting that info.


All good mate dunno rules if we are aloud to give info on sources or not but there are a fair few decent ones in aus locally 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod

creepingjesus said:


> All good mate dunno rules if we are aloud to give info on sources or not but there are a fair few decent ones in aus locally
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk



You could, but it wouldn't be a good look to say X, Y and Z are good AUS sources without raising a few eyebrows.


----------



## noctrl

ordered gear in sept2022, no show, contacted them and was told to wait.
a month later i contacted them, got a reply, said it was lost in shipping, they sent it again, waited a month,  never showed up.

scam...


----------



## Mustang22

wellthatsfked said:


> I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.
> 
> View attachment 12441


Stay away from them! Bunch of scammers. You’ll lose your money and there will be nothing you can do about it. They’ll just offer you a discount on your next order.


----------



## Rickt

mugzy said:


> After some research it appears the original Ausroids.com was busted and then Ausroids.is appeared. All signs point to this is just a scammer looking to take advantage of the previous sources reputation. Ausroids has been busted and is gone.
> 
> More than 320,000 steroid tablets seized in Prospect drug bust (theaustralian.com.au)


Yes but other way round. .is are the paint shop (as they are called in australia) .com was a pure scam. Don't purchase off either. Do more homework or join an Australian forum.


----------

